# Was für ein DSL hab ich jetzt?



## fadade (24. Februar 2009)

*Was für ein DSL hab ich jetzt?*

moin moin,

ich steig jz langsam net mehr durch:

mein WLAN hat ne Übertragungsrate von ca.150 Mbit/s; wieviel is das in normalen MB/s ?

kann man denn sagen:

100Mbit/s = xx MB/s
   1Mbit/s = 100KB/s
 1000KB/s = 1MB/s

oder is das völlich falsch?

Gibts im Internet iwwo ne Tabelle ?(die auf wieistmeineip.de hilft mit auch net weiter)

ich hab DSL 1000 -> wieviel MB/s   sind das genau?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*

Teste deine Leitung mal hier mit und machs es 2-3 mal. www.speed.io

Hört sich aber nach DSL1000 an, was ich auch habe!


Meine Ergebnisse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fadade (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*

Down:                    976 kbit/s
Up:                        128
Verbindungen (?):     222/min
Ping:                      58

(so ca. immer wieder)

aber was heißen die ca. 1000 kbit/s denn? (also in MB/s, vllt 0,001?)


----------



## Nunuhainz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*

8 Bit = 1 Byte
8 Kilobit = 1 Kilobyte
8 Megabit = 1 Megabyte

für dich heist das 1000 Kilobit/sek Download entsprechen 125 Kilobyte/sek = 0,125 Megabyte/sek

die tätsächliche Downloadrate liegt meist etwas darunter

ich habe eine 16000er Leitung und habe max. Download von 1,8 MB/s

16000er DSL (= 16000 kbit/s durch 8 sind theoretisch 2 MB/s)


----------



## fadade (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*

0,125 Megabyte/s   ->   , kaggeeeee...

kann man das iwwi erhöhen?


----------



## blutwurst82 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*

Hi,

habe mal kurz bei Wikipedia nachgeschlagen:
Byte ? Wikipedia
und
Binärpräfix ? Wikipedia

Im wesentlichen ist es so:

1MByte = 1.000 kByte = 1.000.000 Byte (um Einwänden vorzubeugen alles zur Basis 10  Laut wikipedia wird bei Datenübertragungen auch mit der Basis 10 gerechnet)

1 Byte = 8 bit

976 kbit = 976.000 bit

976.000 bit * 1Byte / 8bit = 122.000 Byte = 122 kByte = 0,122 MByte (10er Basis)
976.000 bit * 1Byte / 8bit = 122.000 Byte = 119,14 KiB = 0,116 MiB (2er Basis)

Hoffe das reicht. Denke mal das es richtig gerechnet ist, ansonsten bitte mal wer korrigieren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## grubsnek (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*



fadade schrieb:


> 0,125 Megabyte/s   ->   , kaggeeeee...
> 
> kann man das iwwi erhöhen?




zu einen schnelleren DSL Tarif wechseln. Oder am besten gleich zu Internet via Kabel wechseln


----------



## fadade (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*

einer meiner Freunde hat Down und Up 6 Mbyte/s  

er meint, dass er sich den Speed mit anderen Routern teilt oder so ...

kennt das jmd?   wär doch auch schnell, oder?


----------



## Klutten (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*

Du würdest uns allen einen Gefallen tun, wenn du deine Worte komplett ausschreibst. Bei dem Titel fällt mir schon nichts mehr ein.

Also bitte - steht nebenbei auch in den Regeln...

- Eine verständliche, aussagekräftige Überschrift für das Thema nutzen
- Lesbare Postings produzieren: Keine Bandwurmsätze, nutzt Satzzeichen und Absätze


----------



## KennyKiller (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jetzt?*

upseed 6Mb/s is schon ziemlich schnell, ich hab gerade mal 20kb/s


----------



## grubsnek (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jetzt?*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> upseed 6Mb/s is schon ziemlich schnell, ich hab gerade mal 20kb/s



6 Mb/s würden dementsprechend fast 50 Mbit bedeuten. Mir fällt spontan kein Anbieter ein, der soetwas anbietet. Bei VDSL ist doch auch bei 10 Mbit Schluss? Ansonsten gäbs noch die Möglichkeit einer Standleitung, welche für den Privatkunden jedoch aus kostengründen kaum zu realisieren sein dürfte. 




> einer meiner Freunde hat Down und Up 6 Mbyte/s



Gleicher Up- und Download hört sich nach SDSL an. Da kenn ich mich aber leider nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jetzt?*

Wieiviel zahlt er denn für seine Leitung? Lass mich raten - über 100€? Denn das wären normale Preise für symetrische Leitungen...

Wie du deinen Downstream erhöhen kannst? Einfach einen anderen Tarif buchen.


----------



## amdintel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*

das Tool lügt, oder sehe ich das falsch  dem nach wenn ich eure Werte vergleiche müßte ich DSL haben richtig ?
ich habe aber nur ein 56 K Modem 
kann mir das mal wer erklären ? oder ist über Nacht 
mein alter Analoger Anschluss zur DSL Leitung notiert 
app dieser Messungen, ich glaube  das keine die im Internet stimmt , weil das I-Net
so sagt man , zu bestimmen Zeiten mal schneller ist  und mal langsamer, jee wie viele 
online sind und auf die Seite zugreifen ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jetzt?*

@amdintel

Diese Tests sind sehr häufig ungenau und zeigen auch gern mal völlig falsche Daten an.
Das einzigste was bei der ganzen Geschichte immer stimmt, ist der Provider-Name, die IP und der benutzte Browser


----------



## Maggats (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jetzt?*

mein router hat sich mit 12127 kbit/s down und 1150 kbit/s up synchronisiert


----------



## amdintel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für ein DSL hab ich jz?*



fadade schrieb:


> Down:                    976 kbit/s
> Up:                        128
> Verbindungen (?):     222/min
> Ping:                      58
> ...




ich habe jetzt 1800 kbit/s  , ich bin über Funk grade online , meine 56 K Modem Verbindung war schneller    also dieses Speed Test der taugt wirklich nur für die Tonne, natürlich bin ich über Funk wesentlich schneller als mit einem 56 K Modem.
eigentlich sollte man solche Lügen Tools verbieten , weil das stiftet Verwirrung  .


----------

